
Claude Shannon's inventions - msdos
https://webmuseum.mit.edu/detail.php?module=people&type=related&kv=12372
======
msdos
My favorite is the Rubik's cube manipulator for which Shannon wrote a four
page song.

[https://webmuseum.mit.edu/detail.php?module=objects&type=rel...](https://webmuseum.mit.edu/detail.php?module=objects&type=related&kv=75599)

